# Australia or Canada? Which is better for Physiotherapists?



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Australia or Canada? Which is better for Physiotherapists?

Hello Everyone! I am from India and currently working as Physiotherapist in a hospital for about 5 years. 

I am planning to immigrate but unable to decide , which one will be better?

Australia
My Sister is there, it will b easy to settle, but i will have to clear exam first then i can apply for visa, which look a very difficult thing to do.

For canada you can move in first and work as junior physio and then clear the exam and work as senior physio.

Please suggest the best i can do. I am open for any other country as well like US or London.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Canada is the second largest country in the world so there is no way to answer which will be better - prospects will vary by province, region, city, etc.


----------

